

Chyrp v2.0 released - vito
http://chyrp.net/
I've been working on this project as a hobby for years, and finally reached a major milestone today. Version 2.0 has been in the making for a very long time, constantly improving and stabilizing. I'm very happy to finally have it out the door. I hope some of you guys will find it useful. :)
======
vito
Hrm. I had a paragraph of text in that field, is it not showing up because
it's a link?

Edit: Here's what it said:

I've been working on this project as a hobby for years, and finally reached a
major milestone today. Version 2.0 has been in the making for a very long
time, constantly improving and stabilizing. Honestly it took way too long, but
I'm very happy to finally have it out the door. I hope some of you guys will
find it useful. :)

~~~
henning
That will only show up if you don't include an external link afaik.

~~~
vito
Ah, ok. Thanks.

~~~
henning
It appears you're the main developer behind Chyrp. In that case, grats! LAMP
needs Wordpress alternatives.

~~~
vito
Yep. :) Thank you.

~~~
_giu
congrats on my part, too!

I had a look at the code (<http://chyrp.net/code/files/includes/common-
php.html>) and after I clicked on "Blog" in the navigation on that page I got
a 404 (seems like all links in the navigation point to an _old_ version of the
page, but the other links work). naturally it's nothing serious, I wanted only
to inform you about this one :)

------
shard
When the huge color bar appears in the top nav bar, I want to click anywhere
in the color bar, but to my annoyance I have to click on the text itself. If
you're going to use the color bars as navigation indicators, they should show
up only when the mouse pointer is at somewhere where you can actually
navigate.

~~~
vito
I'm aware of this, a fix will be coming up. I didn't want to postpone release
for something so minor though. I've added it to the Chyrp Site tracker.

Note: It's not really completely simple, because what's lighting up is the
<li>, which contains both the header link and the nav link. But I'll figure
something out, and probably end up having the area under the header clickable
for the nav.

------
Tiktaalik
You mention in the blog that the changelog for the v2.0 release would be huge
and so you didn't provide one.

I'm assuming there are numerous behind the scenes tweaks and improvements, but
are there any up front, noticeable features that are new or noteworthy to this
release?

~~~
vito
Depends on what version you're wanting to compare it with. 1.1.3.2 or 2.0 RC3?

From 1.1.3.2 to 2.0 it's an entirely different system, basically. From 2.0 RC3
it's just the occasional fix here and there, and minor backwards-compatible
additions (like `{% url "foo_bar" in Admin %}`.

Sorry I wasn't able to get an actual changelog out, I had the release planned
for today and working on a changelog (from 1.x -> 2.x) would easily add
another week to the release date.

------
rw
Gorgeous design.

The Extend -> Themes (and others) link doesn't work (404).

~~~
smokinn
I agree. The site design is truly stunning. I especially like the choice of
colours. It's hard to subdue such bright colours but it was pulled off very
well.

------
callmeed
I used Chyrp in the past and actually really liked it. Looking forward to
trying this release out when time permits.

In our industry (photography) its hard to convince people to use something
other than WordPress (which I don't mind working in, but often find bloated
and unnecessary).

I hope that Chyrp (or something like it) can start catching up to WP in terms
of community and market share (for self-hosted blogs). I don't know if WP has
too much momentum, though.

Nice work

------
JeremyChase
This is really well done, and the demo is easy to use. A few comments:

Alternate URL is confusing. What exactly does this do? Can I use my own domain
name? (it seems like it will change the Chryp URL, but not sure..

On your blog page the date is shown off the left side of my browser window. My
window is 1024px wide....

Looks nice.

~~~
vito
There should be a little blue question-mark icon next to the Alternate URL
setting that explains it, but essentially it's for letting you have a /chyrp
folder with the chyrp internals and stuff, and just have an index.php where
you want your site to be.

Sorry about the blog date thing, I'd forgotten to do the blog area until the
last minute so the whole thing's kind of rushed. I'm planning on fixing that
later.

Edit: Fixed the blog being too wide.

------
smokinn
There seems to be a small bug in the navigation.

I clicked on Code and on that page all the navigation links have /old/ in them
and 404 if you try to follow them.

The rest of the pages seem fine, it's just the code page that breaks the
navigation. I have a feeling it wasn't updated for the 2.0 release?

~~~
vito
You're correct. The documentation system we use is NaturalDocs, and I had to
modify the source to get it to spit out decent HTML (plus HTML that matched
the theme). I haven't updated it to use the new look, but the documentation
there is accurate.

------
greyman
SO what is the main differentiating factor between Chyrp and
Blogger/Wordpress.com/Tumblr/Posterous?

~~~
vito
Blogger:

    
    
      - Feathers
      - Self-hosted
      - More flexible templating (though I haven't used Blogger in ages)
      - Extensible
    

WordPress:

    
    
      - Feathers
      - Good code (ok, that's not really a feature, but I think it's worth noting as it's the only self-hosted one listed, despite it being a low blow)
      - Better templating (not just straight PHP, a custom  engine similar to Jinja/Django)
    

Tumblr:

    
    
      - Self-hosted
      - Easier to extend/theme
      - Ability to manage content types (Feathers), not locked down the same 6 or 7
    

Posterous: Not sure, never used it.

\-----------

There are many other differences obviously, but these are the major feature
differences I can name off the top of my head. Also, I haven't used either of
those in ages aside from making sure importing works so I may be off a bit.

~~~
greyman
Thanks. I am somewhat familiar with those systems, so I was mostly curious
about how the Chyrp is unique (from those other mentioned).

------
mattmcknight
Looks very nice. I wonder why it matters that it is built on PHP and SQL
enough to put that in the front of the marketing blurb. Is the audience
primarily PHP developers? I'd generally prefer marketing text focused on
features rather than technology stack.

~~~
vito
It's something I'd want to know if I was looking for a blogging engine. Maybe
mentioning SQL doesn't matter as much, though. It originally said MySQL, but
it actually supports other databases as well, so I removed the "My". Now it
doesn't really bear any importance (PHP+MySQL being a pseudo-category of
software), so I'll just remove it.

------
Jem
Alex - I wanted to use Chyrp as an alternative to WordPress last year (before
I went back to my own blog system) but, as you may recall, had problems with
stability after importing my 15k+ comments. Is this issue resolved now?

~~~
vito
I do remember, but I don't remember what the problem was in particular. If you
want to you can send me your export file - I'd be happy to test it out.

~~~
Jem
I converted to a custom blog so I'll need to get it into the right format
first - will be in touch some time this week. Cheers :)

